# Compiled deer harvest results through 2014 and 2015 YTD



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

2015 archery harvest YTD 71,922


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

40,000 less permits sold. I wonder what the state will do about that.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The reduction is solely from the antlerless permits, they had to know in advance this was coming with their newer management harvest restrictions. I don't think it caught them by surprise.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Lundy where's the Lundy and big Joshy deer paradise gun season report this year? I miss the scope pics! This can't be true! You mean to tell me they lowered bag limits and the deer harvest numbers went up? How could this be?!?!?!? Oh wait some of us said that last year lowering limits would change nothing cause very few take their limit. But we should all feel better now that they are lowered only problem is there needs to be a new reason to gripe at the odnr now.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Great Info. thanks for sharing.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

jray said:


> Hey Lundy where's the Lundy and big Joshy deer paradise gun season report this year? I miss the scope pics! This can't be true! You mean to tell me they lowered bag limits and the deer harvest numbers went up? How could this be?!?!?!? Oh wait some of us said that last year lowering limits would change nothing cause very few take their limit. But we should all feel better now that they are lowered only problem is there needs to be a new reason to gripe at the odnr now.


So your happy that during deer gun season the total harvest statewide was up 7914 deer? In 2014 hunters statewide were met with heavy rain and low visibility. Monday morning in 2015 could not have been better. The deer gun week as a whole the weather was quite good statewide. The total deer harvest as of Dec.10, 2015 is up 3702 total over 2014. So in a year (2014) that saw the total number of deer harvested down -8.59% and the current annual harvest is only up 2.41% we are to celebrate the current quality and quantity of the deer herd?... I'll keep pushing the button on my camera and not pulling the trigger on my harvest tools!!!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Mike Tonkovich is on-air for another half hour guys - Ohio deer straight from the horses mouth! Listen via our website


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Hopin to cash
You don't sound happy about the deer you are seeing or lack thereof. You may want to hunt a new area. I've hunted to same farm for 20 plus years and we are seeing more deer this year than in the last 5 or so. As far as quality my buddy killed a monster 16 that green scored over 170 and I killed a very big 13 off of this farm this year. Lifetime deer for both of us. Plus we know of 3 other very big deer on this farm. My point is, they are out there just gotta find em.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Still got plenty of deer around here, and in SE Ohio where my BIL took me for the last half of deer season. The game cams prove it! If deer don't choose to walk in front of me, or if nobody is out hunting and moving deer around, how is that the ODNR's fault?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Hopin to cash, you said exactly what I wanted you to say. Many of us last year were saying weather crop harvest and etc were reasons for harvest data to be low. Out of one side of your mouth you say harvest data is inaccurate due to the variables associated with it, while sentences later you quote it to show the herd is down? Last year you said lower bag limits and they did. I said look at the facts most hunters only kill one or two deer and that has proved itself this year. I do applaud you for sticking to your conviction and camera hunting. I have been passing does for a couple years on one property I hunt but on others there are too many.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

In 2014-2015 24% of successful hunters harvested 2 or more deer


----------

